# Remplacer dalle de clavier pour MacBook Pro alu 2012



## Rheinwanderer (22 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,


Je possède un MacBook Pro boîtier aluminium de 2011 muni de Lion 10.7.

Je l'ai acheté au Luxembourg et je dispose d'un clavier Suisse-romand (configuration du clavier comme sur cette photo : http://www.proyas-music.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/IMG_0894.jpg )

Je pensais m'adapter au clavier suisse-romand, j'ai finalement collé des gommettes du clavier français dessus, mais je trouve ça merdique. 

Savez-vous combien coûte une dalle de clavier français (AZERTY) neuve ? 
Savez-vous où et comment on peut trouver cette pièce ?
Savez-vous s'il est aisé de la monter soi-même sur le MacBook à coque alu ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## iToOuchFR (22 Avril 2012)

Autant dire que c'est un clavier QWERTY ..

Et, oui mais c'est super chère et super risqué de changer sois même et chez Apple, c'est super chère.

Si tu en as marre, vend le et achète un nouveau


----------



## Rheinwanderer (22 Avril 2012)

Non, iToOuchFR, ce n'est pas un clavier QWERTY, c'est un clavier en QWERTZ, comme le clavier allemand, avec des lettres accentuées en plus. 

As-tu un chiffre concernant le coût de cette modification ? Je ne souhaite vendre cette machine pour en acheter une autre dans la foulée.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (23 Avril 2012)

Si tu peux acheter touche par touche, ce serait la meilleure solution, car il suffit ensuite de remplacer celles qui sont différentes entre l'azerty et le qwertz (btw, clavier le plus génial de la galaxie... J'ai jamais capté l'azerty, genre shift pour faire un point... c'est vrai que le point virgule étant le signe de ponctuation le plus utilisé dans la langue française, on comprend bien qu'il mérite une touche à lui tout seul, alors que le point, ce truc qu'on rencontre une fois toutes les dix pages, ben oui, forcément, shift, quoi. Bref). Après, tu réarranges tes touches, et voilà.
Sinon, oui, tu peux tout démonter et acheter une plaque clavier, http://esimport.fr/macbook-pro-17-unibody/293-clavier-macbook-pro-unibody-17.html

Et ensuite, tu vas voir sur ce fil pour les explications sur le changement de clavier : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/changer-clavier-macbook-pro-2011-a-1073422.html

(moi, j'ai fait l'inverse, j'ai pris exprès un clavier Azerty pour la revente, ensuite. Je m'en fous, j'ai mis dessus une protection silicone clavier russe, donc ce qu'il y a dessous, c'est pas important. D'ailleurs, les protections silicones peuvent peut-être être une solution aussi ? http://www.kbcovers.com/servlet/Detail?no=376 Excellente qualité, j'utilise leurs claviers depuis des années (je dis "leurs", car c'est vrai qu'après 4 ans de bons et loyaux services quotidiens, j'ai fini par faire un trou dans la touche du E, faut dire qu'avec des ongles longs, ça n'aide pas, donc j'ai recommandé à l'identique, chez la même boîte, car c'est vraiment de la qualité)


----------



## esimport (23 Avril 2012)

je confirme, le plus simple (et aussi pour en faciliter la revente est de changer le clavier)
un peu fastidieux, mais pas très difficile, suivre le tuto:






http://esimport.fr/tuto/tutos-mac/macbook-pro-13-unibody-a1278/demontage-clavier-seul-macbook-pro-unibody-13-a1278


----------



## Rheinwanderer (23 Avril 2012)

Merci à vous deux, ness_du_Frat et esimport. Vous m'apporter une solution complète et efficace. J'aimerais trouver un moyen moins coûteux, cependant. 

Il y a un point qui m'interpelle : 

Peut-on changer une à une les touches du clavier ?
Peut-on les acheter une à une ??

Il me semble qu'avec une pointe de couteau, on peut détacher les touches une à une. Est-il aisé de les remonter ? N'y a-t-il pas de risque de casser des petits ergots ?


----------



## esimport (23 Avril 2012)

je ne l'ai jamais fait. J'ai cependant vu passer une cliente qui l'a fait, et j'ai ai été obligé de lui changer tout le clavier par la suite car certaines touches ne marchaient plus. donc je pense que c'est risqué


----------



## M2oSa (23 Avril 2012)

Pourquoi tu veux changer le clavier itself?
Pourquoi pas mettre des stickers sur les touches? Easy et simple.
Moins de 10E


----------



## esimport (23 Avril 2012)

c'est vrai, ça marche aussi, mais est-ce digne d'un mac ??? 
là on rentre dans des considérations purement esthétiques...


----------



## M2oSa (23 Avril 2012)

esimport a dit:


> c'est vrai, ça marche aussi, mais est-ce digne d'un mac ???
> là on rentre dans des considérations purement esthétiques...



Il y en a qui sont hyper discrets, hyper bien fait et quand tu les poses correctement, le resultas est juste... WAW !  Tu remarques vraiment la difference que quand on te dit que c'est des stickers.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (23 Avril 2012)

Moi je pense que la solution la plus intéressante, c'est le clavier silicone. Franchement, il passe complètement inaperçu, donc on a l'impression que c'est le clavier d'origine, et il a le mérite de protéger l'ordi des liquides renversés...
Sinon, pour les touches, moi je l'ai fait sur plusieurs ordis, et je n'ai pas eu de souci. Je connais d'autres gens qui l'ont fait aussi. Après, c'est sûr qu'il ne faut pas y aller comme un malade...


----------



## M2oSa (23 Avril 2012)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Moi je pense que la solution la plus intéressante, c'est le clavier silicone. Franchement, il passe complètement inaperçu, donc on a l'impression que c'est le clavier d'origine, et il a le mérite de protéger l'ordi des liquides renversés...
> Sinon, pour les touches, moi je l'ai fait sur plusieurs ordis, et je n'ai pas eu de souci. Je connais d'autres gens qui l'ont fait aussi. Après, c'est sûr qu'il ne faut pas y aller comme un malade...



J'avais un clavier en silicone noir mais bof... Ca s'adaptait pas trop, donc j'ai pris un silicone transparent et ca marche niquel!

Tetr qu'on m'avais donné le mauvais model aussi 
ais ca reste une bonne idee!


----------



## Rheinwanderer (24 Avril 2012)

Bon, je vois qu'il y a beaucoup de réactions diverses. 

Je continue de penser que la solution du remplacement complet du clavier, proposée par ness_du_frat et esimport est la plus adaptée à mon besoin.

Le remplacement des touches une à une me semble délicat, mais à essayer tout de même. Savez-vous où on peut trouver, dans le commerce, les touches au détail ? Est-ce que cela existe ?

Ce que je veux, ce n'est pas _coller un truc sur mon clavier pour qu'il ressemble à un AZERTY_. 
Je veux qu'il _*soit*_ un AZERTY.


----------



## M2oSa (24 Avril 2012)

Here


----------



## Rheinwanderer (24 Avril 2012)

Très bonne piste ! Merci beaucoup, M2oSa, je pense trouver mon bonheur sur cette page.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (24 Avril 2012)

Pour les touches, ça, ça me paraît bien : http://cgi.ebay.fr/Touche-s-de-clav..._Informatique_ApplePeriph&hash=item1c264e7901


----------



## M2oSa (24 Avril 2012)

Rheinwanderer a dit:


> Très bonne piste ! Merci beaucoup, M2oSa, je pense trouver mon bonheur sur cette page.



Sure! Bonne chance


----------



## pellou13 (24 Juillet 2012)

salut Rheinwanderer.
Si tu es toujours à la recherche d'un clavier azerty bien français à moindre frais je suis prêt à te donner le mien contre le tiens, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu voudrais changer le clavier le plus pratique pour un français, j'ai même pensé à le revendre pour en acheter un nouveau au Luxembourg...
d'ailleurs je n'arrive pas à trouver une dalle complète ni même les touches manquantes avec ce clavier suisse romand...


----------



## bigapple (11 Août 2012)

Salut Pellou,
je suis dans la meme situation que Rheinwanderer, j'ai un clavier qwertz sur mon 17 pouces et j'aimerai bien change pour un azerty. Je suis habitue a l'azerty surtout pour mes raccourcis clavier en montage video.
Tu es dans quel région ?



pellou13 a dit:


> salut Rheinwanderer.
> Si tu es toujours à la recherche d'un clavier azerty bien français à moindre frais je suis prêt à te donner le mien contre le tiens, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu voudrais changer le clavier le plus pratique pour un français, j'ai même pensé à le revendre pour en acheter un nouveau au Luxembourg...
> d'ailleurs je n'arrive pas à trouver une dalle complète ni même les touches manquantes avec ce clavier suisse romand...


----------



## pellou13 (14 Août 2012)

bigapple a dit:


> Salut Pellou,
> je suis dans la meme situation que Rheinwanderer, j'ai un clavier qwertz sur mon 17 pouces et j'aimerai bien change pour un azerty. Je suis habitue a l'azerty surtout pour mes raccourcis clavier en montage video.
> Tu es dans quel région ?



salut,

tu as un clavier suisse romand avec les accents à côté du bouton entrer?
moi je suis dans la région PACA, Aix en Provence plus précisément...


----------



## edd72 (14 Août 2012)

Les touches sont tout à fait déclipsables. Reste à le faire avec soin.


----------



## petitchemin (14 Août 2012)

sur mon powerbook j'avais un clavier suisse romand QWERTZ et depuis quelques semaines je suis passé sur un azerty.

Franchement quelle régression !!! Pour les chiffres, on est obliger de faire SHIFT+, pour l' il faut aussi faire une combinaison, le . déjà évoqué.

Le plus simple ne serait il pas de s'adapter ? 

J'ai pris l'AZERTY pour une éventuelle revente (en attente du prochain retina) mais au quotidien je le regrette fortement même si j'ai bricolé quelques arrangement avec Keyremap4macbook.


----------



## edd72 (14 Août 2012)

lol, tu tapes plus souvent des chiffres que des é è ç à ? Tu écris en français?

Ah, c'est comme ça depuis toujours un AZERTY français (mon CPC6128 en 1985, c'était comme ça), rien de nouveau donc... (et c'est très bien comme ça)


----------



## petitchemin (14 Août 2012)

Oui j'écris en français.

Pour ton information, un clavier qwertz n'a pas les touches é et è avec les chiffres, il dispose de touche de lettres supplémentaires après le P et le L.
Nous avons donc accès directement aux  é, è, à, et aux chiffres !!! mais aussi au point et non au point virgule.

Je t'invite à l'essayer, tu auras peut être un avis moins tranché et tranchant. 

Ils sont forts nos amis Suisses !!!


----------



## bigapple (16 Août 2012)

pellou13 a dit:


> salut,
> 
> tu as un clavier suisse romand avec les accents à côté du bouton entrer?
> moi je suis dans la région PACA, Aix en Provence plus précisément...



Oui je pense que c'est in clavier suisse romand. Les touches avec accents sont à cote du p et l. 
Je suis sur nice jusqu'a la fin du mois. Tu passerais pas par la region a tt hasard ?


----------

